# Audi A4..poor reputation?



## gebbel (3 Sep 2007)

I was seriously thinking of changing my 2002 1.9TDi passat to the Audi A4. I had always believed that Audi made good cars, but recent google checks have surprised me. There is a lot of negative opinion, based on criteria such as price, reliabilty, servicing etc. Has anyone any opinions on this, good or bad.
Thanks


----------



## JMR (3 Sep 2007)

I have driven two, previously '99 1.6 petrol and currently '03 1.8T 163BHP.
Wouldn't have a bad word to say about them.
Drove a mates '03 Passat 1.9 TDi and the cabin just didn't feel as good, that maybe down to personal preference though.
You will get people saying that while the engines are some of the best around that the electronics are shocking but personally I've never had any issues.


----------



## Purple (3 Sep 2007)

I have one and I'm happy enough with it. The only problem I have had is that the bulbs seem to go quite a bit but no more than the Passat I had before. From a drive point of view the A4 is much, much better than the Passat (but that wouldn't be hard, it was the most boring car I have ever owned). I'm sure it's not the best car in the world or anything but it's fun to drive, holds the kids  and is reliable. 
I have mine for two years, bought a year old. I do about 15-20K miles a year so it gets worked quite hard. I have no idea what the fuel efficiency is and if you are about to spend 40 odd grand on a car you shouldn't either


----------



## RS2K (3 Sep 2007)

I thought Passats and A4's were closely related?


----------



## Purple (3 Sep 2007)

RS2K said:


> I thought Passats and A4's were closely related?


 They are but they are set up differently (or something).


----------



## mull (3 Sep 2007)

Have a 07 A4 TDI and this is my fourth. Never had any problems, great drivers car. Only downside is rear leg space is tight. The next model is going to have more space apparently as it will be based on the A5.


----------



## kyote00 (3 Sep 2007)

I believe the dual mass flywheels were prone to early failure on some tdi models on A4s....worth checking out as I cant remember the exact models/years....


----------



## Jeff_24 (3 Sep 2007)

RS2K said:


> I thought Passats and A4's were closely related?



The B5 was based on a shortened version of the Passat platform. The current B7 model is independent as far as I know.

Regarding A4's. I have just very recently bought a Cabrio and I am over the moon with it! I look forward to my commute in it every morning, it has a huge grin factor.


----------



## Purple (3 Sep 2007)

kyote00 said:


> I believe the dual mass flywheels were prone to early failure on some tdi models on A4s....worth checking out as I cant remember the exact models/years....



I thought that was a problem with all TDI's


----------



## kyote00 (4 Sep 2007)

I think dual mass flywheel was/is only a relatively new introduction so some older A4/Passats dont have dual mass flywheels....


----------



## Totto (4 Sep 2007)

I have drove an Audi A4 and i loved it, there very smooth, easy to handle, spacious, really a lovely car to drive..


----------



## UpTheBanner (4 Sep 2007)

checkout [broken link removed]


----------



## cmartin (4 Sep 2007)

Agree with Mull. Also on my fourth A4 and no problems. Would recommend the TDIs. Low depreciation as well.  Stay clear of the 1.6 petrol. If buying second hand go for the 1.9tdi 130bhp.

Note new A4 being launched in Frankfurt next week www.audi.ie.


----------



## Caveat (5 Sep 2007)

Regardless of individual experiences, Audis are statistically not particularly reliable - check out UpThe Banner's link.

Also, I think they have been criticised for having a less than satisfactory ride quality?

They look great though - but that's not everything.


----------



## gebbel (5 Sep 2007)

Caveat said:


> They look great though - but that's not everything.


 
Agreed. I am not convinced by what I have read here (and other forums/ websites). I think I will start to consider other manufacturers also.


----------



## Caveat (5 Sep 2007)

gebbel said:


> Agreed. I am not convinced by what I have read here (and other forums/ websites). I think I will start to consider other manufacturers also.


 
What else would you consider?

I'm guessing the Accord might be within a potential Audi buyer's radar?


----------



## SpatenMan (6 Sep 2007)

Regarding A4's and getting the headlight aim right for the NCT, I can't write exactly what my mechanic said but suffice to say they are incredibly difficult to deal with.


----------



## gebbel (6 Sep 2007)

Caveat said:


> I'm guessing the Accord might be within a potential Audi buyer's radar?


 
I have never really considered one, but when I read how reliable it is, it makes me think maybe. However, just a quick look a carzone.ie, and I am not mad about the shape of the Accord!


----------



## Caveat (6 Sep 2007)

I think they look great - but obviously it's a personal thing.

It's comfortable, well specced, roomy, _extremely_ reliable...

But if you're not pushed on the look it's probably hard to sell it to you!

Mazda 6?

Mondeo?


----------



## gebbel (6 Sep 2007)

Good cars yes, but again shape does nothing for me. in fact, I find very little difference in how Mazda, Mondeo and Honda Accord look. Maybe its just me!


----------



## Caveat (7 Sep 2007)

gebbel said:


> Good cars yes, but again shape does nothing for me. in fact, I find very little difference in how Mazda, Mondeo and Honda Accord look. Maybe its just me!


 
You're probably right - and maybe that's why I like them!

So, are you thinking BMW maybe? that kind of direction? Don't like them myself but I think Gabriel & a few could advise!


----------



## gebbel (7 Sep 2007)

BMW is classy, but I`m not sure the finances will permit!! I would have to go back to maybe a 3 or 4 year old, but I suppose you could get lucky. To be honest, I am slightly upset at the not-so-positive reviews/ opinions of the Audi A4. For the last year, whenever I have driven behind one, or one has passed me, I have said to myself I will buy one sometime. However, when buying cars ones' head should rule ones' heart and take into consideration any unwanted unnecessary expense because of unreliability!
Anyway my 02 Passat has never let me down and I can never imagine replacing it waith anything as reliable, so I will hold onto her for a while longer!


----------



## sinbadsailor (7 Sep 2007)

Purple said:


> The only problem I have had is that the bulbs seem to go quite a bit...



Jsut a thought on this, sorry if it's off point. I have had an a4 Tdi for the last 3 years, UK import, never blew one bulb until 2 months ago when I had to replace the rear brake light casing due to damage. Stealer replaced bulb as part of service and ever since then they are blowing alternately every 3-4 months! I had a VW golf a couple of years back and it was the same story. Good repeat business for the dealers eh ?!

Other than that, my A4 has been nothing short of rock solid, and it's hitting 100k miles this month. Don't believe everything your read, especially when it comes to car reviews. Not everyone knows thir cars and there are always those who will curse a car for some stupid reason. e.g 'I have found my A4 to be very underpowered, especially with more than 2 people in the car'....which is not surprising when they buy the 1.6! Proper factual research and your own heart will see you happy car-wise


----------



## Mad_Lad (16 Sep 2007)

Hi Gebbel, Remember I Was thinking of changing my car? WEll I went totally against my own advice and bought a high mileage 03 Audi A4 1.9 TDI multitronic. And I love it! It's an English car with a complete and proven service history. It had work done to the auto box. They give trouble so beware. If you want to buy an automatic multitronic, check if it had regular oil changes. Auto multitronics must have regular oil changes every 40k miles. The car had 101k miles. It now has 105k miles. It drives so well I can't believe how well for a car with that many miles. I would never buy an Irish car again. The kit you get here is poor as well as the servicing! It's so much better than my 02 passat. The buld quality is fantastic, Interier hasn't a rattle of any kind. Handels good enough. Sharp bumps can catch it out. But normally the suspension is good enough. I would not buy An A4 with sports suspension, I simply see no need! I waited untill I found a car with good kit. It has parking sensors, cruise, heates seats, full leather. Beautiful car. I can't understand why people buy a new golf or passat or something like it, Because you pay so much money because of the vrt. And all you get is a basic car. And I couldn't care less that it's an 03 with 105k miles. It has everything I want. Good spec, Very comfortable, And great to drive! I will buy another Audi for sure in a few years when I can afford to change!


----------



## werner (17 Sep 2007)

I drove an A4 tdi as a company car and they were no more reliable than the Passat.

If you are not a badge snob and really want much better reliabilty with more room that is built on the same platform buy a Skoda Octavia.

The previous Mondeo and presumably the current one totally outclasses the Audi for driveability and roominess.

By the way I drive a volvo.

Werner


----------



## Mad_Lad (17 Sep 2007)

I Wouldn't call myself a badge snob. I couldn't afford to be! For me the A4 is a fantastic car. And I like it more than the skoda. If I was to buy a new car then I think I would buy the skoda octavia 2.0 TDI DSG. But I couldn't afford one new. I just think the A4 is fantastic for the money I payed for it. Sure if I could find a skoda with the same kind of spec as what I have in the A4 then I would have bought one. I like the volvo V40. But think it's over priced, Volvo's are just expensive fords these days anyway! Anyway Volvo's and Ford's are not that reliable either as I have learned from a few owners. I was talking to a mechanic in a Ford garage in Limerick a few weeks ago, And he said he would never buy a ford or drive one! To say that a Mondeo and skoda are better built than an Audi. I have to disagree. The octavia is A good quality car more room than an A4 but I don't think from driving a Octavia that I could think it's better built than An Audi. But anyways that's my opinion. If people like Fords and are happy about how they drive, Then that's great! You have to buy a car that you are happy with at the end of the day. Not what other people think you should!


----------



## Purple (17 Sep 2007)

werner said:


> I drove an A4 tdi as a company car and they were no more reliable than the Passat.
> 
> If you are not a badge snob and really want much better reliabilty with more room that is built on the same platform buy a Skoda Octavia.
> 
> ...


I agree that they are no more reliable than a Passat but a Skoda Octavia would be the same, they are all the same family of cars.
I am a big fan of Ford in general and love the new Mondeo. While it is a much better drive than a Passat (or Octavia) I wouldn't rate the old Mondeo as being nearly as good as the A4. The new one may well be as good or better but I only drove it once.
I don't rate Volvo at all, I agree with Mad_Lad on that; just over priced Fords, nicer seats and not as good to drive for a load more money.
That said if comfort is your thing then Volvo all the way. If driving pleasure is your thing then BMW. If all-round good performance and an engaging drive with loads of room, extras and safety is your thing then buy a new Mondeo.
Personally I like the drive I get in my A4. I also like the soft top with four seats but I’m sure there are nicer cars out there and don’t consider them to be particularly good value for money


----------



## Jeff_24 (18 Sep 2007)

Mad_Lad said:


> I like the volvo V40. But think it's over priced, Volvo's are just expensive fords these



The V40 is an old model lauched in '96 based on the Mitsubishi Carisma. What you're probably talking about is the V50.


----------



## Jeff_24 (18 Sep 2007)

Purple said:


> I agree that they are no more reliable than a Passat but a Skoda Octavia would be the same, they are all the same family of cars.
> I am a big fan of Ford in general and love the new Mondeo. While it is a much better drive than a Passat (or Octavia) I wouldn't rate the old Mondeo as being nearly as good as the A4. The new one may well be as good or better but I only drove it once.
> I don't rate Volvo at all, I agree with Mad_Lad on that; just over priced Fords, nicer seats and not as good to drive for a load more money.
> That said if comfort is your thing then Volvo all the way. If driving pleasure is your thing then BMW. If all-round good performance and an engaging drive with loads of room, extras and safety is your thing then buy a new Mondeo.
> Personally I like the drive I get in my A4. I also like the soft top with four seats but I’m sure there are nicer cars out there and don’t consider them to be particularly good value for money



I would like to dispute it but I have to agree. Volvo's aren't Volvo's anymore. They are just Focus and Mondeo based cars with perceived safety and most of their handling ability diluted.


----------



## werner (18 Sep 2007)

Jeff_24 said:


> I would like to dispute it but I have to agree. Volvo's aren't Volvo's anymore. They are just Focus and Mondeo based cars with perceived safety and most of their handling ability diluted.


 
The smaller models are based on the same platform. 

I drive a Volvo S80 and as a cruiser it works very well, I don't think any fords in Ireland share the same V8 engine.

The A4 platform is based on the Golf and it also shares its platform with Seat as well as the Skoda Octavia.

The Skoda's come in very well for reliability in the JD Power surveys.


----------



## Jeff_24 (19 Sep 2007)

werner said:


> The smaller models are based on the same platform.
> 
> I drive a Volvo S80 and as a cruiser it works very well, I don't think any fords in Ireland share the same V8 engine.



The C30/S40/V50/C70 are all based on the Focus platform. The new S80 and V70 are spun off the mk4 Mondeo platform. The V8 engine in the S80 comes from the American market Ford Taurus. 



werner said:


> The A4 platform is based on the Golf and it also shares its platform with Seat as well as the Skoda Octavia.
> 
> The Skoda's come in very well for reliability in the JD Power surveys.



Not to my knowledge. The current Audi A4 sits on it's own platform. The previous generation B5 Audi A4 was based on a shortened version of the Passat platform.

You are correct about Skoda. They are the most reliable brand under the VW umbrella.


----------



## yop (20 Sep 2007)

I have a 02 A4 130 bhp and my brother in law prefers the drive in that to his own new passat, finds it pure dead. 
I am happy with mine anyway.


----------



## Mad_Lad (1 Oct 2007)

Hi Yop, Does your brother have a 1.6 petrol passat or 1.9 tdi? The 1.6 is totally dead. The 1.9 engine's are only 104bhp from 05 on. I would love a spin in a 2.0tdi 140 or 170 bhp dsg passat. But im happy with my 03 audi. Was not impressed at all with my 02 passat tdi, Great Engine but the rest was crap and boaring!


----------

